

Making graphene with a DVD burner - anigbrowl
http://hackaday.com/2012/12/21/making-graphene-with-a-dvd-burner/#more-92103

======
RobertLong
So, where can I get some graphite oxide? This looks easier than 3D printing.

~~~
gus_massa
There is some interesting information about graphite oxide in Wikipedia (I
didn't know the compound) <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphite_oxide>

After a little googling I found a store: <https://graphene-
supermarket.com/Graphene_Oxide/Solutions/> (I'm not affiliated with them. I
don't ever know them. Verify they are legit.)

I didn't find any strong warning about graphite oxide, but I don't know the
compound. If you decide to use it find someone with experience in the
laboratory, be careful and RTFSL.

~~~
tibbon
Just a guess- and I could be completely wrong on this, but graphite spray that
you use for locks (also has alcohol or some other quick-evaporating liquid in
it) might do the trick.

I'm going to mess with this some today. Will report back results. I wonder how
long you have to "cook" it with the laser for? I'm also imagining that I'll
want to flip the DVD drive upside down so I can keep the liquid mostly in
place. Wondering how the spinning will effect it as well.

This is going to be a hell of a messy experiment.

About a year ago I heard how good of a filter for water graphene is, so I
bought graphenewater.com. If this is an easier way to make large amounts of
graphene, I just might have to put this to use.

~~~
DigitalJack
They used a lightscribe dvd burner. I am not sure if the laser is much
different, but it scribes the "back" side of a dvd.

[http://cleantechnica.com/2012/03/17/make-your-own-
supercapac...](http://cleantechnica.com/2012/03/17/make-your-own-
supercapacitor-with-an-ordinary-dvd/)

------
primitur
Well, here comes the Grey Goo! ;)

Seriously, this is cool. I think we're going to try to make some graphene
locally, on the basis of this research .. it'd sure be nice to be able to make
super-capacitors real cheap! Imagine if we could power RC electronics with the
graphene-DVD .. mind-boggling!

------
secondChrome
Next, we'll add the DVD burner laser to a reprap 3D printer, and print
graphene objects.

------
ChuckMcM
Ok, now I have to try this.

